Ask HN: Could one have a successful career that is entirely remote? - scinerio
======
meiraleal
You definitely can. I started my career (15 years old) freelancing remotely.
It was the perfect setup to learn and make a living. Later I got some office
jobs that helped me grow faster in other aspects not technically, but the last
5 years I've been fully remote and could not ask for more. Initially my jobs
were mainly local ones, currently I work for an American company and I
estimate I do more $ than 99% of the software engineers in my country, even
not having a diploma. I'd call it a success.

------
mooreds
I think you could. The hardest part would be the first five years, when I
think you benefit from in person learning the most. But if you found a good
shop that was 100% remote and could support newer developers, I think you'd do
fine.

------
notadog
Yes. And it is becoming increaslying easier with the amount of companies that
are moving to remote working.

